# General > Gardening >  Rolawn garden turf.

## Hillview

Approximately 12 square meters of Rolawn medallion turf plus various off cuts.
Only delivered yesterday so still fresh to use.
£35 for the lot.
Tel 07774481867

----------


## Hillview

Reduced to £25.

----------


## kipper

Where about are you ?

----------


## Hillview

Located in Halkirk.

----------


## Chefdave42

Hi is turf still for sale

----------

